# Bug d'une app après achat intégré



## aminatjn (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir !

J'ai effectué récemment un achat intégré dans un jeu (2020 my country) avec mon iPhone 4 (IOS 7.1.2). 

Le problème c'est qu'après mon achat, lorsque j'ai voulu ouvrir l'application, elle s'est fermée directement. Depuis, elle est impossible à ouvrir. J'ai désinstallée et réinstallé l'app, redémarré mon iPhone... rien n'y fait. 

J'ai vérifié sur le mac d'un ami en installant l'app si les pièces de jeu que j'avais acheté avait été créditées, et bien non (j'avais pu faire une sauvegarde grâce à Facebook) ! 

Pourtant Apple ne s'est pas gêné pour retirer l'argent sur mon compte.. J'ai envoyé un mail au service client : aucune réponse de leur part. Il ne s'agissait que d'une petite somme, à la rigueur je me passerai bien de deux euros mais pour le coup je ne peux plus jouer du tout.

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous a une solution pour que l'app refonctionne ? 

Merci à vous !


----------



## geoffrey (9 Décembre 2014)

As tu contactés les développeurs de l'app ?


----------

